# moving to spain in march



## x-o-emz-o-x (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi my partner has put me onto this site as we are moving to just outside javea in march with the three children, 
Was wondering if there were any expats in this area as he works away for 5 weeks at a time and I obviously wont know anyone.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

x-o-emz-o-x said:


> Hi my partner has put me onto this site as we are moving to just outside javea in march with the three children,
> Was wondering if there were any expats in this area as he works away for 5 weeks at a time and I obviously wont know anyone.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Welcome to the forums. Theres a few expats around there. We have been known to meet up from time to time, but I must admit it has been a while.

Xabiachica is from Javea


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

x-o-emz-o-x said:


> Hi my partner has put me onto this site as we are moving to just outside javea in march with the three children,
> Was wondering if there were any expats in this area as he works away for 5 weeks at a time and I obviously wont know anyone.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Jávea has something like 8000 Brits living here - lots of them with children & quite a lot with a partner working away

if your children are school age you'll soon meet other mums

have you been in contact with schools or nurseries?


We've been in Jávea over 9 years now, so fire away with any questions!!


----------



## andreachud (May 25, 2011)

Hi, My family is also moving to Spain (march/april time). I have two girls and a husband! We are moving to the Gandia area, its about 30 mins from Javea though. Send me a private message if you fancy a chat !x


----------



## x-o-emz-o-x (Jan 20, 2013)

andreachud said:


> Hi, My family is also moving to Spain (march/april time). I have two girls and a husband! We are moving to the Gandia area, its about 30 mins from Javea though. Send me a private message if you fancy a chat !x


Hi, trying to find where to send a private message, but not very good with technology lol, how old are your two girls? You getting all set for moving? X


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

x-o-emz-o-x said:


> Hi, trying to find where to send a private message, but not very good with technology lol, how old are your two girls? You getting all set for moving? X



The private message facility kicks in after you've made a few more posts (min 5) - its to stop spammers and advertisers flooding us all with adverts!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## andreachud (May 25, 2011)

Hi,
My girls are aged 2 and 5. At the moment we are aiming to move March/April but as we already have a house there we dont have to rush too much yet! We just need to sort out the schools which we are in the middle of doing. Are you excited? and what about your children? Do you have boys or girls? If you are going to Javea you will make friends no problem i am sure, I think its been mentioned that there is a big expat community. I am quite concerned about the getting to know people bit as where we are there are not so many expats, so initially it is is going to be quite hard worming my way in with the locals ! Do you speak Spanish at all? Hopefully spk soon x


----------



## x-o-emz-o-x (Jan 20, 2013)

andreachud said:


> Hi,
> My girls are aged 2 and 5. At the moment we are aiming to move March/April but as we already have a house there we dont have to rush too much yet! We just need to sort out the schools which we are in the middle of doing. Are you excited? and what about your children? Do you have boys or girls? If you are going to Javea you will make friends no problem i am sure, I think its been mentioned that there is a big expat community. I am quite concerned about the getting to know people bit as where we are there are not so many expats, so initially it is is going to be quite hard worming my way in with the locals ! Do you speak Spanish at all? Hopefully spk soon x


We have someone across there who have contacted the school in gata de gorgos and confirmed there is spaces for our kids, all we need to do is become residents so they can go, we have choosen state school so they can learn better, mine are 6, 3 and 1, oldest and youngest boys and middle girl, getting very excited, trying to organise removal companies as we only need to take clothes and toys, also pet transport for our husky, how are you feeling about moving? We are trying to learn spanish........... have to emphasizes trying haha, kids are alot better, our daughter is saying loads, im sure we can organise meet up, so we're both not feeling thrown in at the deep end x


----------



## x-o-emz-o-x (Jan 20, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> Jávea has something like 8000 Brits living here - lots of them with children & quite a lot with a partner working away
> 
> if your children are school age you'll soon meet other mums
> 
> ...


We have someone across there who have contacted school in gata de gorgos and confirmed spaces for my oldest two, we just have to become residents asap, is there any particular vets that are best for our breed of dog? He is a husky


----------



## andreachud (May 25, 2011)

Hi again!

We have got 4 labradors so we are big dog lovers!! As the above message says, once you have posted min 5 mesages you will be able to pm. Then I can give you my email details. It will be nice to know someone else is going through the same trials and tribulations! 
Spk soon x


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Javea*



x-o-emz-o-x said:


> We have someone across there who have contacted school in gata de gorgos and confirmed spaces for my oldest two, we just have to become residents asap, is there any particular vets that are best for our breed of dog? He is a husky


I'mreally looking to see javiachica cos as I mentioned in a previous post I am looking for a spot in Spain with a happy mix of expats and Spaniards and she mentions Javea which perhaps if she has ti e could give me more info. We are retired, not looking for employment just a pleasant life in a pleasant spot. Thank you.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> I'mreally looking to see javiachica cos as I mentioned in a previous post I am looking for a spot in Spain with a happy mix of expats and Spaniards and she mentions Javea which perhaps if she has ti e could give me more info. We are retired, not looking for employment just a pleasant life in a pleasant spot. Thank you.


what would you like to know?


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> what would you like to know?


Thanks for replying and just about everything, such as the names of some villages which I could look at and check out the housing and the general mix of people. Also is there a hospital within reach of certainareas. I'm not planning to be ill,but just to know. Possible train stations or at least one closer by to one village rather than another. I ask cos I have a son living in Madrid and his sister hopes to move there soon, so I would liketo be ableto come or go and they too. I'm not a computer expert, butcan google in some villages or towns. Cheers.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Justina said:


> Thanks for replying and just about everything, such as the names of some villages which I could look at and check out the housing and the general mix of people. Also is there a hospital within reach of certainareas. I'm not planning to be ill,but just to know. Possible train stations or at least one closer by to one village rather than another. I ask cos I have a son living in Madrid and his sister hopes to move there soon, so I would liketo be ableto come or go and they too. I'm not a computer expert, butcan google in some villages or towns. Cheers.


OK - there's no train station in Jávea, but there is in Denia, & also just outside La Xara

also there's a very good state hospital in La Xara, but it's easy enough to get to from just about anywhere if you drive - I don't drive so have to use taxis if we need to get there - the public bus service is pretty poor

very near to Jávea you have Gata de Gorgos, Moraira, Jesus Pobre, Benitatxell....... all very different to each other


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you, I will google in the places that you mentioned.


----------



## x-o-emz-o-x (Jan 20, 2013)

andreachud said:


> Hi again!
> 
> We have got 4 labradors so we are big dog lovers!! As the above message says, once you have posted min 5 mesages you will be able to pm. Then I can give you my email details. It will be nice to know someone else is going through the same trials and tribulations!
> Spk soon x


Aww, we just have our siberian husky who is 9 months, hopefully booking everything tomorrow as partner away to work Monday so all has to be done before then. Eekkk haha, you guys decided when your moving across? ? X


----------

